# Deputy Sheriff Mark A. Longway



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Mark A. Longway

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 21, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 21, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Mark Longway was killed in a vehicle accident in downtown Tampa when his patrol car collided with a tractor trailer at the intersection of Florida Avenue and Scott Street at 5:15 am.

His patrol car became trapped underneath the trailer as a result of the collision. He had just completed his shift when the accident occurred.

Deputy Longway was a U.S. Air Force veteran and had served with the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office for six years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office
2008 E 8th Avenue
Tampa, FL 33605

Phone: (813) 247-8000

_*Please contact the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Longway.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

